# Lighter Weight Snow Blower



## bdan629 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello all. Looking for some advice on what snowblower I should buy. I live in Boston on a corner lot and am required to clear a fairly long sidewalk that goes around the house. I do not have a driveway, but do have a brick area I likely will want to clear as well (brick area is about the size of 1 car). The only place I can store the snow blower is in my unfinished basement. To get it down there I will need to carry it through a cellar door and down about 5-10 stairs.

Any advice on what snow blower I should get for this job would be great. The Honda HS720 looks really nice, but I think the 81 lbs assembled weight is going to be a pain getting out and back into the basement. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## bdan629 (Dec 2, 2019)

*Move Thread*

Mods, can you move this to the general discussion section. Didn't mean to post this in the review section. Thanks


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

B, welcome to the forums! Would it be possible to use ramps on the stairs so you aren't having to try to drag the thing up and down? Do you have to carry the machine thru the house to get to the stairs or do you have access via outdoor hatch?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Toro Powerlite punches way above it's weight class and there are usually some available on Craigslist in my area. Maybe some in Boston also? Or a toro 518 ZR...https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=Power-Clear-518-38472(Toro)


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

... or maybe a new Toro cordless 56 vdc. I saw a video comparing it to a gas single stage and the cordless was about even, with surprisingly long run time.


----------



## bdan629 (Dec 2, 2019)

I do have access to the basement through a cellar door, so I will not need to bring it through the house. A ramp would be tough because its fairly tight near the cellar door. Ideally I would be able to lift it and carry it up through the cellar door.


----------



## bdan629 (Dec 2, 2019)

The Toro 518 weighs 58 lbs. Which is the best I can find other than an electric snowblower. Having to plug in an electric blower might be pretty annoying. The powerlite looks like an excellent option, but seems to be discontinued? Can't find it for sale anywhere.....


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If you've got a furnace, etc. in the basement, I wouldn't want to store any gas powered equipment down there. Certainly not without some kind of floor-level air extraction to pull any stray fumes out (gas fumes are heavier than air). It's not like a garage where the doors are at floor level and fumes can flow out when they're open. 

No chance of building a small shed to contain the blower?


----------



## bdan629 (Dec 2, 2019)

The Toro Power Clear 60V does seem like a good potential option. It only weighs 53 lbs. Might be nice not to have a gas powered blower since it will be stored in my basement and I do not have a garage..... As rslifkin said. I am thinking battery powered might be the best bet


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

1800 Power Curve® (38381) 25lbs Done and done.


----------



## bdan629 (Dec 2, 2019)

Zavie, I think I agree. Keeping it plugged in will be annoying, but the Power Curve 1800 is only 25 lbs and significantly cheaper than the Power Clear battery powered option.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Electric machine storage in the basement is a much better idea, as gasoline fumes and vapor is heavier than air so they will collect on the floor and maybe drift toward the furnace. Good Choice.
Sid


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

If it were me I’d get that Honda 720, (I have one and love it) along with a cover and chain it up outside some where if you have a spot, beside some stairs maybe, to a hand rail? Something so it’s not easy for someone to grab and dash? 

If that’s not an option and has to go inside I wouldn’t be getting a gas unit, and by the sounds of things will need to be cordless, so in that case I’d buy the Toro single stage cordless electric.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I saw the SNO JOE video . I am impressed . I would not use a 110 VAC [ corded ] one at all ! The rechargable SNO JOE seems to do well, intellegent design puts one motor on auger, the other motor powers wheels . A controller shifts power where it's needed. One drawback ... Narrow bucket width = more passes . Costs less than a Gas Powered, much lighter in weight, due to no mechanical transmission . Does your storage have 110 VAC to charge battery ?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

bdan629 said:


> Zavie, I think I agree. Keeping it plugged in will be annoying, but the Power Curve 1800 is only 25 lbs and significantly cheaper than the Power Clear battery powered option.


For the most part I think it will do the job. Yes a cord is a hassle I know I used a hand me down Craftsman electric corded for 4 winters so I know all about the cord thing. But winter is short, get a good cord and keep after the snow and you should be fine.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cordless snow shovel?..https://www.homedepot.com/p/Snapper...h-Battery-and-Rapid-Charger-1687919/303567752


----------

